# Building and trying out an Aliexpress X79 128 GB RAM VEPro Server



## Potatistoppen (Aug 17, 2019)

22nm used Xeons and DDR3 ECC Registered RAM can be had for quite cheap on Aliexpress and Ebay. 

Usually X79 motherboards are quite expensive but there are some newly manufactured Chinese boards (with refurbished chipsets) that can also be had for a low price.

I was watching some videos from Youtube channels like Philscomputerlab and Techyescity where they reviewed these Aliexpress X79 motherboards and I was inspired to build a Vienna Ensemble Pro server with similar parts.



This is mostly for the computer hardware enthusiast hobbyist as I don't feel it is reliable enough for pro work. The value is good if you don't mind just about no warranty and perhaps a bit higher power consumption. 

I bought an 8 core Xeon 2650-V2, 128 GB DDR3 1600 MHz RAM and new motherboard for in total about 450 USD from Aliexpress. I think that is also the maximum anyone should pay for a set of used hardware like this. Shopping on Aliexpress can be a bit tough since prices are fluctuating a great deal and seller communication leaves a lot to be desired. This was a fun project nonetheless, and I wanted to share it on here.

In the end my build is working perfectly fine and I hope it will continue to do so for the foreseeable future.


----------



## fraz (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi,

It'll be good to know how you get on with how useful this is.

There are Xeon E5 V2's that are affordable now but they do not support AVX 2 instructions (Ivy Bridge)_Depending where you are in the world - Ebay will have E5_1680_V2's___E5_2697_V2___E5_2690_V2__E5_2667_V2___etc.....just need to have a good look for around 200 $£----300 ish -----

Please mention how useful you think this older platform is now

btw I picked up E5_2690_V0 (Sandy Bridge) for around $80


----------

